# my clown loaches playing



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

figured Id share their fun with you!




Enjoy


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

nice pair of loaches. i love clown loaches, such cool fish.

thanks for sharing


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

Trigger lover said:


> nice pair of loaches. i love clown loaches, such cool fish.
> 
> thanks for sharing


your welcome dude, and fyi I voted for you! n e one who loves triggers is a friend of mine!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

redbellyman21 said:


> nice pair of loaches. i love clown loaches, such cool fish.
> 
> thanks for sharing


your welcome dude, and fyi I voted for you! n e one who loves triggers is a friend of mine!
[/quote]








thanks man much appreciated


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

i voted for you too trigger














haha

cool vid


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

lol thanks for the votes guys.

and noodles, you only get to spank me if i win


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Very nice loaches


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

Trigger lover said:


> lol thanks for the votes guys.
> 
> and noodles, you only get to spank me if i win


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA^^^^^^^^^


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)




----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

yes! but only if the chickens have large talons?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

redbellyman21 said:


> yes! but only if the chickens have large talons?










what are you on about?

totally lost me with that comment


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

Trigger lover said:


> yes! but only if the chickens have large talons?










what are you on about?

totally lost me with that comment
[/quote]
noodles had a gif from the mtv hit movie napoleon dynamite!


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

:laugh: 
that movie was so retarded but after the 2nd time watching it i laughed man i lost more brain cells watching that movie than cheech and chong have in their entire lifetime


----------

